

A program that is able to disable network connections for a designated amount of time - ninesky

"As I write this article, I’m using a program that disables my network connections for a selected amount of time and does not allow me to switch them back on, thereby forcing me to actually write instead of checking my e-mail or reading blogs."&#60;p&#62;That's from a pretty interesting article in The Atlantic( http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/200811/multiple-personalities ). Anyone know which programs are able to do that, I guess for all three major OS(Mac, Windows, Linux)?&#60;p&#62;Thanks
======
mad44
I use a program called "Freedom" for Mac. It is very simplistic and it works
exactly as described in the article. It has bugs though, if you type your root
password incorrect the first time, it fails, you need to restart your laptop.
Anyways, I can't complain it is free.

~~~
ninesky
Perfect. Thank you.

------
jamess
For Linux, and probably a mac you can do such a thing with a small shell
script, possibly even running it from cron if you so desire. Just issue an
ifconfig down for the appropriate interface, and possibly swap the sudoers
file if you're really weak.

~~~
ninesky
I suppose the article's author might have done something along those lines,
but it's beyond what I know. You don't recognize any finished products that
are intended to do just this?

